# HANGZHOU | Shimao Hangzhou Twin Towers | 273m x 2 | 61 fl x 2 | T/O



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

【杭】建设纪实——世茂智慧之门 | 272.6m×2 | 61F×2 | 结顶，幕墙近半 - 杭州 - 高楼迷摩天族


【杭】建设纪实——世茂智慧之门 | 272.6m×2 | 61F×2 | 结顶，幕墙近半 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

nice to see some project there on that side of the river. I was there two years ago and that bridge was still under construction, so I basically wasted several hours just walking along there to get around that giant construction side. That area has a lot of potential, but was just barren when I visited. Closer to the Stadium there is a lot of residential towers rising, but at the bank river there were still farmers with farmland, it was an odd area to visit for sure.


----------



## Buffaboy (Nov 20, 2012)

The third one looks like a modern World Trade Center. It would look good in Manhattan.

Overall though this is a clean design. I don't know about the skyscraper climate in China but good luck to the project.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

2 very elegant towers.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by moyan808


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by moyan808


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by st121220082


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.eidesigngroup.com/Home/Shimao


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by ssysdtc


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by moyan808

*2018.4.22*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01

*9.12*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-01-16 by holy01


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-02-03 by holy01


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

byholy01

the core on the left building is one floor up, is not on hold for now 
...new steel on the core on the right


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*2x273m*

by holy01


*2019.4.10 *


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01

*4.22*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01

*04.25.2019*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01

*2019.5.11 *


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by yzlm347



















by .LIJIACHENG.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by holy01








*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by  摆渡007














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 愤怒的鲶鱼嘴

2020/05/04














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by holy01 2020/05/06





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 只看图不发话





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳
2020/05/28












































*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

so looks like it'll be 272m.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by holy01

2020/06/08*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

KillerZavatar said:


> so looks like it'll be 272m.


 no problem for me


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by  风吹鸡蛋壳

2020/07/01*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

del


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

del


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-21 by 风吹鸡蛋壳


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Oct 30









杭州江滨还在建设中的摩天楼 by 姚伟新 on 500px


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by **lscstar1*

*2020/11/27














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳

2020/12/06












































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by elviswgc

2021/01/08















*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 蜜丝金 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 你们抓周树人关我鲁迅什么事 on 500px




​


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳 2021/01/31














*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 凉风吹抚 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 梓轩摄影 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 凡凡 on 500px





​


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 愤怒的鲶鱼嘴 2021/03/20





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳 2021/04/05














*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

dear @little universe, I see your favorite coastal cities are Qingdao and Hangzhou and your favorite inland cities are Chengdu and Xi'an


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by benbenya on 500px





​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By bluehalo on Gaoloumi:*

















*By 陌生城池 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 仙草ちゃん on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 毛征飞 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Mr吴 on 500px



​


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*via **风吹鸡蛋壳* 
* 2021/06/04














*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

On fire?


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

A Chicagoan said:


> On fire?


I saw it, but no information.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I presume it is already topped out


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by **.LIJIACHENG.*

*2020.06.22 





























*


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 7









在建中的杭州世贸智慧之门 by 牧归 on 500px


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Mr吴 on 500px








by Mr吴 on 500px





​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

^^ Why does the Greenland Center look so short in the background?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2021.08.29








by CHEN on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2021.10.01








by 一颗大橙子 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2021.10.22








by ©Cai23 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2021.11.14








by 小宝97 on 500px



​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 18 by bluehalo on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## mark198307 (Mar 29, 2021)

Shot on December 18, 2021


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2022.01.05








by XTIMAGE on 500px


​


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Despite the awful winter weather in this aerial Xigua video, these twin towers seem to be 99 percent complete complete and ready for occupancy. They both look pretty nice with their big twisted blue lines attached to the facade.
Little Universe, Chicagoan, Khale Xi and Zwamborn, do you believe that they this project is ready to go to the SSC DN archives now?


https://www.ixigua.com/7066445422956380686?logTag=7c3d39de3a455a8b00de


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

https://www.ixigua.com/7082337422776173094?logTag=a8b60105530cc1bc4c5a


Here's some good quality screenshots of a Xigua video capturing these two towers up close. It's a great design. All they need to do now is finish the landscaping.


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

How to make a boxy skyscraper elegant

Step 1: Copy these buildings
Step 2: Profit


----------



## mark198307 (Mar 29, 2021)

shot on 2022-08-19


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

日落时分的城市风光 by 梦想之城 on 500px.com


----------

